# Autoglym Lifeshine



## Amogt3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys, does anyone has any experience of Autoglym Lifeshine or equivalent products on the market?
Having just bought a 8 year old XKR, I was looking forward to getting back into detailing again, with the age and colour (black) I thought this car would be perfect. 
Partway through my garage stock take! I noticed a small sticker in the windscreen saying Autoglym Lifeshine. After a little research, the car looks to have been treated. Given it’s age, I’m not sure where to begin, as I want the paint as close to good as it can be given it’s age (and notoriously thin Jaguar paint) and was looking to start adressing some swirling and marks I’ve noticed pretty easily. With this Lifeshine coating, do I need to take any extra steps. Do I need to get rid of this layer somehow or instead work with it and use fillers and simply buff to a shine?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

welcome back!

lifeshine is what they rip people off with at the dealerships. give it a google. 

someone will be along with some technical advice soon i assume but if its as old as the car it wont be working now. 

how does it bead in the rain?


----------



## Amogt3 (Jan 18, 2011)

There is some beading but nothing near like what I want it to be. It could have had a little wax and valet before I bought it (bought 4 days ago) but I’m looking to clay bar, paint correct and polish. I’ve had some success on other black cars I’ve owned, Porsche 4S and Golf V GTi. This car is crying out for it, but just no idea where to start as I’ve never had this life shine or similar product added to the paint. I take some comfort that it’s probably worn away so maybe just start from scratch?


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

A strong wash and decontamination followed by a polish will easily get rid of it.


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

You may have found a Lifeshine sticker, but I bet that's the only Lifeshine product still on the car.

Not trying to be funny mate, its experience. The in-laws had Lifeshine applied to a brand new Kia and no exaggeration here, I think it lasted a matter of weeks. I applied BSD to it the other week and it looked the best it ever has (now 3 years old).

I'm not bashing Autoglym, they make good products but maintenance is key.

I would treat it as a blank canvas. Wash with a pure (wax free) shampoo, then correct as necessary. My dad has a 2011 XFR, the paint on that had clearly never seen a machine polish in its life. It came up well with a CG Orange pad and Menzerna Power Finish (followed by Final Finish on a black pad). On the more swirled areas the CG Yellow gave greater correction.


----------



## Amogt3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome, thank you all as that’s given me some useful pointers. 
Maybe I am a little too nervous that these products would last 8 years on car which if I’m complete honest needs some work to bring it back to its best. 
I’d normally wash, decontaminate, clay and polish. Is it worth me using a IPA spray just to make sure any remaining residue is off (from lifeshine) or again is the general experience that there won’t be very much, if any lifeshine left on the car. Thanks again gents, I’ll start emptying my wallet in anticipation of the work that’s required.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

There won't be anything left by now. I had an equivalent on my Juke (called A-Glaze) thrown in as a freebie, it was gone after 12 months. I think if the dealer had prepared it properly it could have lasted longer.

A good shampoo (try Farecla G3 Body Prep Shampoo, love this shampoo when doing the full works) will help and the clay and polish will certainly remove any residue if there was any left after this long anyway.


----------



## Amogt3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome I’ve added it to the shopping list. 

Its been a very long time since I’ve detailed a car so appreciate the advice and hopefully won’t disappoint


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't like to call Autoglym Lifeshine a rip off. It's a very good product offered by some dealers and like GAP ins. Service plans etc is a way sales can be boosted.
These products / services are offered and no one is under obligation.
As we are people interested in detailing, we wouldn't consider having our cars 'adulterated' by some car cleaner guy but then, we are closer to perfectionists than average Joe.
For most people it is a very attractive way of having their car prepared for collection and gives some peace of mind that the car has some protection on it.
The name 'lifeshine' is stretching things a bit but as those who agree to having it done will probably never 'shine' their car again for it's life with them, it may be an appropriate title.

Harry


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

It'll be long gone, even if it was applied last week!

Ignore and carry on the process as you see fit.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

westerman said:


> I don't like to call Autoglym Lifeshine a rip off.
> 
> Harry


undertsand what you mean but price v performace its not good value for money.

although applied at the dealership it is convienent. and can be tied in the monthly figure.

does begger belief when people spend £30k+ on a new motor then bork at paying £500 for a professional detail to make it look good for longer


----------

